# Anyone seen this?



## Bax__ (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry if this is a repost...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20079147


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 26, 2012)

I enjoyed this report,thanks for the link.


----------



## Nobody. (Oct 26, 2012)

I am hearing recent reports that its mostly all gone now this summer 
But this is unconfirmed as I have never been there yet


----------



## John_D (Oct 26, 2012)

Huge site, have got it pinpointed on Google Earth, can see several of our more intrepid weekend European explorers paying it a visit in the not too distant future. (go on Lee you know you want to do it  )


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ditto seen reports that you need a bike to get round the site 'tis huge...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 26, 2012)

Interesting report, cheers for sharing!



John_D said:


> Huge site, have got it pinpointed on Google Earth, can see several of our more intrepid weekend European explorers paying it a visit in the not too distant future. (go on Lee you know you want to do it  )



I must have driven almost past this last month on my way to another soviet airbase! Madness! Report coming soon...


----------



## night crawler (Oct 26, 2012)

No wonder the East German guards did not want you wndering off outside the corridor to Berlin when the wall was there. Scary stuff. Looks like you have a trip on Nobody


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 26, 2012)

The race is on :widea:


----------



## John_D (Oct 26, 2012)

Just had a measure up on Google Earth and the site covers at least 20 sq miles!:swoon:


----------



## Nobody. (Oct 26, 2012)

night crawler said:


> No wonder the East German guards did not want you wndering off outside the corridor to Berlin when the wall was there. Scary stuff. Looks like you have a trip on Nobody



Maybe but still plenty of other places to find out here if you know where to look as I never follow the sheep


----------



## rectory-rat (Oct 26, 2012)

Got this pinned on my GE too. But yeah, apparently the demolition machines have eaten through the majority of the site now 

~RR


----------



## karltrowitz (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link, very interesting.


----------

